

Ask HN: Looking for feedback on a new social platform. - Deed

Hi hackers :),<p>I'm looking for feedback on a new product of my company called Deed. It's a place where people can challenge each other just for fun or for any other reasons you can come up with.<p>Give Deed a chance and try it for just 5 min then share your feedback here with me.<p>Here is the URL: http://www.ideedit.com/<p>Thanks a lot and have a great day!!!
======
jasimq
It's an interesting concept. how do you guys plan on making money?

~~~
Deed
Hi Jasimiq,

Thanks a lot for your comment :)

There are several ways we plan on making money:

* Sponsored challenges - Companies can use Deed as marketing tool for brand promotions to leverage the engagement amongst its customers/fans. In general everyone can create a challenge on Deed but businesses might pay for some extra features such as advanced analytics, fancy challenge features, support, consultation, announcement, etc.

* HR departments can use the private spaces in Deed for motivation/coaching/entertainment/assessment of their staff

* Integration in third party sites

* Advertisement on the site

That's in general. How does it sound to you?

